# how to catch or kill dragonfly nymph



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Look for it under your largest leaves and floaters first. Then check the thick stems; chances are you will find the little sucker quite easily. They are not difficult to catch with a small net.

If you have a pond or a natural slow-moving body of water nearby, consider throwing the nymph back where her parents came from; dragonflies are very useful creatures.


----------



## shonan (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. The hunt is on!

MS:fish:


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

They're not difficult to catch but they do indeed eat small fish and even small inverts. I usually find mine in ponds during summer and often try to poke their backs with my finger.:hihi:


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Use long pliers and a confident snatch if the net can't reach. Many seem to prefer the stems rooty bases near the susbtrate, such as hygros' and else. The paddles in their rear tell them away from their surroundings.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Ugh. I just tried to catch 10 baby platies in my heavily planted tank. What a chore. So I trimmed my plants, that made it easier. A larger net also helped.


----------



## p2ntuk (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi! I don't know whether this is still relevant or not, I've just found another way to catch them. I've discovered it from compiled information around the other forum, so I decided to significantly decrease the water volume (since I'm also re-scape and clean my aquarium, so I decrease it by 90%) AFTER taking our all your aquarium pet.

Then add cold water almost 40% the about of the remaining volume, apparently, the temperature shock lures them out.

Then you just pick it one by one, after that, readjust your aquarium temperature then reacclimate your pet again to avoid temperature shock. 

Works like a charm!

By the way, thank you for all the input in this forum as well.


----------

